# Mosin M44 vs .30-06?¿?



## pure pwner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys i kno this is a weird question but..Im planning on buying a Mosin M44 but im not sure if the recoil is as bad as a 30-06. I shot a 30-06 one day and the recoil was incredible and i didnt like it. Is a 7.62x54mm as bad? Thx


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 7.62X54R is in between the 308 and 30-06. So recoil should be close to it. I have shot a 91/30 and a M44 and the 44 does kick more due to its lighter weight. You can always shoot limited range training ammo. That stuff hardly kicks at all.

Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.


----------



## pure pwner (Apr 18, 2006)

Alright thanks. I shouldn't have any problems then.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you had a problem with the 30-06 I would consider getting a smaller caliber. Training ammo is not always available and is not suitable for many uses.


----------



## pure pwner (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, i understand but i can always just get a recoil pad.thx for the info :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

An M44 will kick MUCH worse than a scoped Sporting rifle.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well if you thought the 30-06 was bad but knew that no matter what you would just get a recoil pad I don't suppose you were looking for advice at all. It is your shoulder, but don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

When there's a nice buck in front of my sites,recoil is the last thing on my mind..... :wink:


----------

